# WISHBONE



## Retsu (Dec 17, 2008)

Greatest TV series that ever was, is, and will be.

_What's the story, Wishbone?
What's this you're dreaming of?
Such big imagination
On such a little pup

What's the story, Wishbone?
Do you think it's worth a look?
It kinda seems familiar
Like a story from a book

Shake a leg now, Wishbone
Let's wag another tail
Sniffing out adventure
With Wishbone on the trail

Come on, Wishbone!
What's the story, Wishbone?
What's the story, Wishbone?_


----------



## Alexi (Dec 17, 2008)

:o Oh mah goodness! I remember Wishbone! He was the cutest dog evar. <3333

I especially loved him as Robin Hood. :3


----------



## Erindor the Espeon (Dec 17, 2008)

I watch that whenever I get the chance. :3

It's still on on Channel 7.


----------



## FMC_x_ANS (Dec 17, 2008)

I remember the books, I used to read them a lot, and then I found out there was a SHOW. It was totally awesome x3. I can't believe they still show it.


----------



## Ramsie (Dec 18, 2008)

I loved Wishbone. I remember watching it; there were books about him but I don't remember ever reading them. I wish I knew when it was on...


----------



## Flareth (Dec 19, 2008)

I LOVED THAT SHOW. I have a book of his somewhere. Or maybe I got rid of it. But still...


----------



## octobr (Dec 20, 2008)

Wishbone _is_ awesome. Know why? He's a jack russell. Hell yeah.


----------



## Flareth (Dec 20, 2008)

Verne said:


> Wishbone _is_ awesome. Know why? He's a jack russell. Hell yeah.


So, that's probably why I loved Wishbone. I _loved_ (Eh...still think they're cute) Jack Russells.

I think the book I had was Dr. Jekyl (Spelled it wrong, I know) and Mr. Hyde. And weren't there little flipbook things in the books?


----------

